# Boring 3 1/2 inch holes in thick log slabs



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

I just joined Lumberjocks and am looking forward to the network. Question: I'm trying to bore 3 1/2 inch diameter holes in 6 to 10 inch thick log slabs to hold wine bottles, and was wondering if any of you out there have any ideas on the best way to go about doing that? I've tried using a hole saw with mixed results (plus, this process is slow, labor intensive, and a little on the high pucker-factor side), and am considering using a self-feed drill bit of that diameter. I haven't seen forstner bits big enough to fill the need, but have been able to find large enough self-feed bits. Other ideas are welcome.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome to the site. You'll like it. I never tried what you are trying so no help from me but, someone will come to the rescue


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks. I hope so. I've surfed the Internet far and wide trying to find an example of what I'm trying to create and haven't been able to find anything out there. Most wine bottles are a little over three inches in diameter, and I'm trying to make slabs (crosscut with a chainsaw from the ends of the log) with holes bored in the slabs to accommodate the bottles. I will cut off a portion of the slab so it will "stand on end", and the wine bottles can then be inserted into the holes. Depending on the size of the slab, these "wine racks" can be used on a countertop or as a stand-alone rack in a home, cabin, or mountain retreat.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I think the easiest way woud be to use a 3/8" diameter drill bit and drill a series of holes to the inside diameter, leaving a1/16 to the line, then take a plunge router with a staight bit and carefully and gradually remove your interior to the desired depth and then use a chisel to finish the perimeter.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Have you thought about this type of bit?

http://www.amazon.com/Irwin-45002-Lockhead-Adjustable-Wood/dp/B00004YO6Y

Oops…looks like it only cuts up to 3 inches.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Another alternative wood be to make a hardboard template slightly larger than the hole and use a straight bit with a bearing above the cutters and make your holes that way. You could put guides on either side to correspond with the width of the thick stock. I'm assuming that we are not talking about drilling a really deep hole?


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

My worry would be the movement of the slab. I doubt these holes will remain round and removing and inserting the bottle will be a problem even with the 1/2" of clearance you may have.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

i have a bit like charlie1958 said to use they work very well but a forstner would be better, they use them to dril wholes for plumbing that size


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Take a planetary bit or forsner bit on a Milwakue Hole Hog to drill the basic hole. Clean up with a straight cut router or sand as necessary or sand.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Ljs
Here's what I have used before. I think there are less expensive ones around.

http://www.timbertools.com/Products/WoodOwl_self_feed_wood_boring_bits.html


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

Now that sounds like a really neat idea that i haven't seen before. I am looking forward to the finished project pics.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks to all of you. I like the suggestion from a1Jim and visited the website for the self feed wood boring bits. You're right, Jim. I was able to find a bit that's a little less expensive and will purchase it soon if none of my fellow woodworkers around here have one I can borrow (at least to get one of the wine racks done so you all can see a finished product). Again, thanks to all of you for your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Ted glad it worker out.
Your welcome notottman


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

Ted, for a cleaner hole. you could start out with a hole saw and switch to the bit that Jim suggested.

And welcome to Lj's


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's a good Idea Occie


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Are these holes angled into the wood or straight in? Look for the self feed hole augers with replacable lead bits…a less agressive lead bit can help make the self feed a little slower and it tends to make a little smoother hole side. If you are angeling the holes much you'll need to fab a guide to get it started.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

i found this one on ebay for under twenty dollars. you have twelve hours, good luck 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Irwin-3-5-8-Self-Feed-Drill-Bit-NEW_W0QQitemZ390114078313QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad49c6e69


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Again, thanks to all of you for your tips, ideas, and suggestions. Fortunately, I was able to borrow a self-feed bit from a woodworking friend of mine. I'll be giving it a try soon, and I'll let you know how it goes. Occie gilliam, the one you saw on e-bay is exactly like the one I'm borrowing from my friend, so won't be bidding on it. But thanks for the tip.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

hey T welcome to the family, I guess you can see from the response to your question, why you're going to like it here.


----------

